# Big Panfish



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

Where's a good place to catch some bigger sized bluegills in the southeast region? I've been wanting to catch a few for the frying pan but don't know where to start. Big drawback I'm limited to bank fishing also.

Thanks All & tight lines!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

David, not familiar with your area at all so I'm guessing here from my personal experience. Fish docks. Deeper the better but check shallow docks too. If you have a portable fish locator, it will narrow down your search quicker. Very small plastics tipped with a maggot will put big numbers of them in the bucket. 
Google bluegill fishing techniques and read and watch as much as you have time too. That alone has taught me quite a bit about finding and catching big gills. Good luck and good eating when you do find them.


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks Chaunc, much appreciated


----------

